# Issue - square grid showing?



## adfo (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi there, I'm new to here and photography really.  But I got a Nikon D3000 a few weeks back, and I've noticed a few photos today coming up with strange grid like pattern on them, what is this?

I am hoping this will show the picture, as it keeps saying invalid URL, when its not!

http://www.fosker.co.uk/kerry.jpg


----------



## EPPhoto (Jun 10, 2011)

Pic shows, no grid however.  Are you talking about when you look in the viewfinder as you're taking the picture?

Sent from Erics iPhone!   (2) Nikon D300 50mm 1.4, 17-55 2.8, 70-200 2.8VRII, 24-70 2.8, 85mm 1.4, (2) SB900


----------



## adfo (Jun 10, 2011)

No, on that image there, I can see it, its like a strange bunch of squares all over the photo in a massive grid.  A friend said it might be something called banding?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't see a grid either.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 10, 2011)

Are you talking about the vignetted corners?


----------



## adfo (Jun 10, 2011)

No, I put them on!  It's noise, forming a grid, its on my iPhone too so can't be only my computer?!  Could be my eyes!?  Haha.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 10, 2011)

adfo said:


> No, on that image there, I can see it, its like a strange bunch of squares all over the photo in a massive grid.  A friend said it might be something called banding?



It must be something on your end..... we're not seeing it.  Perhaps you need to adjust your tinfoil hat.


----------



## EPPhoto (Jun 10, 2011)

You talking about how it looks pixelated?

Sent from Erics iPhone!   (2) Nikon D300 50mm 1.4, 17-55 2.8, 70-200 2.8VRII, 24-70 2.8, 85mm 1.4, (2) SB900


----------



## adfo (Jun 10, 2011)

Maybe pixelated could be a term used, if the pixelation is forming a grid over the whole thing?  I can see it on the RAW original colour too?  But not when I zoom in, is it something to do with resizing making it worse etc?

I am quite worried no one else can see it though!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 10, 2011)

You can view RAW files on your phone?


----------



## adfo (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm not looking at the raw one on my phone?  I checked that jpg above on my photo to see if it was there on that too.


----------



## adfo (Jun 10, 2011)

Maybe this laptop just makes the noise look worse, I tried another laptop, and its not quite so bad, and doesn't look like an obvious grid, just normal noise.

So to sum it up, I'm a noob, nice to meet you, I think my laptops graphic card isn't great!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 10, 2011)

Perhaps your graphics card isn't set to the settings required for the monitor.


----------



## adfo (Jun 10, 2011)

I tried changing them, gamma etc, but no luck, will try updating the driver anyway.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 10, 2011)

*POST AN IMAGE.
WE ARE TALKING ABOUT PHOTOS HERE.*


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 10, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> *POST AN IMAGE.
> WE ARE TALKING ABOUT PHOTOS HERE.*



Umm..he tried to, and got the same error message you were recently complaining about. So he posted a link.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 10, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> *POST AN IMAGE.
> WE ARE TALKING ABOUT PHOTOS HERE.*




*
POST A LARGE IMAGE.
MAYBE EVEN A 100% CROP*


----------



## camz (Jun 10, 2011)

Op you know what would be better is to take a screen shot of what's on your display and post it here.

I couldn't see the grid either when I opened up your link.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah, no grid OP. Hit that PrtScn button, and CTRL+V that **** into a photoshop document.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 10, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Umm..he tried to, and got the same error message you were recently complaining about. So he posted a link.



That, and it's a noob.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 10, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > *POST AN IMAGE.WE ARE TALKING ABOUT PHOTOS HERE.*
> ...


Traveler, are you angry today?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 10, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> *POST AN IMAGE.
> WE ARE TALKING ABOUT PHOTOS HERE.*



Take it easy,Francis. He has had a link to the image up for quite some time. Can you not muster the strength or courage to hover your mouse pointer over the link and "double-click"? Is it too hard for you to double click on a link? Are you a Windoze-user who's deathly afraid of clicking on a link out of Trojan fears???


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 10, 2011)

Why do you have to double click? One click would suffice. Are you just trying to get rid of excess energy?


----------



## adfo (Jun 10, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> *POST AN IMAGE.
> WE ARE TALKING ABOUT PHOTOS HERE.*



Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr okay.


----------



## bogeyguy (Jun 10, 2011)

I see no grids. Pixeling if I zoom to about 300-400% LOL!


----------



## adfo (Jun 10, 2011)

Good idea about the screenshot though....

http://www.fosker.co.uk/Clipboard01.jpg

Still can't put it as an image in the post though!!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 10, 2011)

Yep.... there's a grid there.  I took the liberty of cropping a portion of it and marking it to make it easier to see.







My guess is it has something to do with either the settings on your graphics card being in conflict with your monitor, or it's the compression used in your software when you wave the image.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh that? That's JPEG compression right there. 

But man you have good eyes to see that.


----------

